
Adblock Plus Is “Unethical” and “Immoral”, Says IAB Chief - elorant
http://mobilemarketingmagazine.com/adblock-plus-is-unethical-and-immoral-says-iab-chief/
======
na85
I am so off-the-charts sick and tired of advertisers and "content" producers
that feel entitled to dictate what I can and can't choose to see on my device.

In their hubris they have decreed that anyone who doesn't want to waste
bandwidth downloading their ads is a thief, again because they feel entitled
to turn a profit seemingly just because they exist.

The simple fact is that not everything on the web deserves to make money. A
massive, massive amount of Internet content is simply inane drivel. If we were
to see a great die-off of content producers due to lack of ad revenue I'm not
convinced that the internet wouldn't be better off. Advertising is, after all,
the business of manipulating me into buying something that I don't want to
buy. Frankly I find that and the people who do it to be reprehensible.

~~~
JohnTHaller
As a counterpoint, I find it rather ironic that a lot of the things people
complain about being "inane drivel" yet continue to consume every day. "This
is shite, it doesn't deserve to make money" "So, why do you keep reading it?"

~~~
xlm1717
Exactly. Someone has to be keeping this inane drivel alive.

------
elorant
It’s also unethical to track visitors without their consent but no one in the
advertising industry seems to care asking for permission. They profile us, we
block their ads. Simple as that.

------
ronnyf
It's simply wrong to assume people would gladly want to be exposed to ads in
general. The only unethical thing here is to call people unethical who simply
decide not to participate in ad viewing.

